# Can a condom fail without breaking?



## Heavenly

I am getting a little freaked out. I am 100% done having kids. I never, ever, ever want to have more kids. We've just been using condoms but now I am getting worried that I could be pregnant. I have been peeing tons for over a week now, now my breasts are itchy (that is something I always get when I'm pregnant) and my cervix is high and tilted back. We have not had unprotected sex at all and I know the condom didn't break but is it possible for them to fail and you can't see the break? There was no physical contact at all with the condom off (I am paranoid about getting pregnant). Please someone tell me if it broke I would know it! If somehow I actually was pregnant I don't know what I'd do. Well I'd have a baby obviously. But it would ruin my life.







: I have so many health problems and I am just not up for another pregnancy. And I am SO totally not up for another baby. I am thrilled that my youngest is finally 18 months because she's growing up. I am looking forward to the sleeping through the night (still not happening) and I think I would have a nervous breakdown if I have to go back to the beginning again.


----------



## fishface

Yes, it's possible not to see the break. Or some semen could have made its way to you before putting it on or after taking it off. Could the outside of the condom possibly have gotten any of his fluid on it?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Well it is always possible that there was a defect in the condom but the odds of that would be so low.

Did you have any stressful situations going on when you were due to O? Sick or anything unusual going on? Sometimes that will delay O. also most woman will have cycles were they dont O at all and because of it af dosnt show like she normally would.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you







:


----------



## Heavenly

I don't see how any semen could have gotten outside the condom. And there's no way semen could have gotten on me before putting the condom because (to be blunt) I don't let his penis anywhere near me if there's not a condom on it. I'm sure I'm not. I pray I'm not. We started using a new lubricant and now I'm worried that maybe it isn't safe for use with condoms. I remember DH checking and it didn't say anything so we assumed it was safe. Maybe we should have assumed it would say whether it was safe with condoms. I forgot to also mention I've been exhausted the last week or so. I have a crazy nightwaking baby so I am used to being tired but the last week or so I've been going to bed early which I never do and I've been having to nap or lay down almost every afternoon because I can't function. This is really freaking me out!


----------



## thismama

Can you take a pg test, or too early?

Is the lube water based? I'm quite sure all water based lubes are fine. Can someone confirm that?

Good luck!!


----------



## bigeyes

There are multiple ways a condom can fail w/o breaking. Human error is a biggie.

Slippage.

pre-ejaculate escaping before putting it on.

Vindictive ex lovers pricking them with pins while still in the package. (yes, I've heard of it)

FTR, I was supposedly _sterile_ and _using a condom_ in the era of safe sex and got pregnant.









If that isn't what you wanted, I hope you're just late.


----------



## Heavenly

Here are the ingredients of the lube: purified water, propylene glycol, hydroxyethyl cellulose, benzoic acid, sodium hydroxide. Does that sound safe?


----------



## thismama

I dunno. What is the brand?


----------



## Heavenly

Sorry, its Durex Play. I think they have a condom brand with the same names as the various lubricants so it is probably safe. I could just buy a test and know one way or the other but I would have to do it behind DH's back because we are mega broke right now and he thinks its silly to worry because we were using condoms.


----------



## bigeyes

I think you're ok. It sounds like you're super cautious. What health problems do you have? I know some of mine make my cycles weird, do you think any of yours have maybe just knocked you a little off kilter?


----------



## thismama

Quote:

Durex Play More Lubricant:

* Provides long-lasting lubrication
* Non-greasy and odorless
* Silky smooth
* Doubles as a massage lotion
** Water-soluble and be used with latex condoms*
http://www.undercovercondoms.com/Pro...Lubricant.html


----------



## bananabug

Sorry to say this, but I got pregnant when we were using condoms religiously- we were so shocked and said to eachother- do you remember it breaking? We did not have any incidents of the condom failing and were being very careful with birth control, and yet we did get PG.


----------



## thismama

When is/was your period due?


----------



## blissful_maia

Sure it can, the most common reason for people conceiving while using condoms is because the man put it on wrong.


----------



## Mavournin

My high school nurse, who taught a very liberal sex ed class and passed out condoms in her office, used to tell us that 1/100 condoms has a hole in it. (She meant manufacturing error and the like)

Dollar Tree sells pregnancy tests... It's worth knowing for sure.


----------



## thismama

go get a test!! now *i* need to know!!!


----------



## Heavenly

I woke up at 6 am and AF had started full force! Yay - not pregnant!!!


----------



## thismama

Woot!! Cool.


----------



## bigeyes

whew!

glad to hear it.


----------



## bluegrassgirl

I've heard that if you wear the king size condoms, they can slip off and allow semen to get into the vagina. I've also heard that expired condoms can have microscopic tears and holes in them that are big enough for sperm to get through.

Jessie
(single mommy to Emma, 3 years and Angela, 2 years)


----------

